# Mike O'Hearn (aka 'Titan') Power Bodybuilding



## NbleSavage (Dec 2, 2012)

Saw this on the BB.com site. He's also got some videos of his leg, back and chest workouts. Interesting, if not ground-breaking. Not sure if this is enough volume for bb purposes but one can't argue with O'Hearn's results.

Mike O'Hearn Power Bodybuilding 12 Week Program

Core Lifts: Incline, Squat, Deadlift
Weeks 1-4, 70%: 5 sets of 4 reps
Weeks 5-8, 80%: 5 sets of 3 reps
Weeks 9-12, 90%: 5 sets of 2 reps

The reps for the secondary work do not change.

Cardio:
Weeks 1-4, 30 minutes 4 days/week
Weeks 5-8, 45 minutes 5 days/week
Weeks 9-12, 1 hour 6 days/week
Monday: Chest

Warm-up:

    Barbell Incline Bench Press - Medium Grip 1-3 sets, low weight   

Working Sets:

    Barbell Incline Bench Press - Medium Grip 6 sets, 5 reps, max weight   
    Dumbbell Bench Press 4-5 sets, 10 reps   
    Incline Dumbbell Flyes 3 sets, 8-10 reps   

PM Cardio/Abs: 30 min

    Jogging-Treadmill Jogging-Treadmill
    Jogging-Treadmill
    Crunches Crunches
    Crunches

Tuesday: Legs

Warm-up:

    Barbell Squat Barbell Squat
    Barbell Squat
    1-3 sets, low weight   

Working Sets:

    Barbell Squat Barbell Squat
    Barbell Squat
    7 sets, 3 reps, heavy weights   
    Leg Press Leg Press
    Leg Press
    5 sets, 10 reps, heavy weights   
    Leg Extensions Leg Extensions
    Leg Extensions
    3 sets, 8 reps, heavy weights   

PM Cardio/Abs: 30 min

    Jogging-Treadmill Jogging-Treadmill
    Jogging-Treadmill
    Crunches Crunches
    Crunches

Wednesday: Shoulders

    Standing Military Press Standing Military Press
    Standing Shoulder Press
    3 sets, 8 reps   
    Upright Barbell Row Upright Barbell Row
    Wide-Grip Upright Barbell Row
    3 sets, 8 reps   
    Standing Dumbbell Upright Row Standing Dumbbell Upright Row
    Standing Dumbbell Upright Row
    3 sets, 8 reps   
    Side Lateral Raise Side Lateral Raise
    Side Lateral Raise
    4 sets, 12 reps   
    Seated Bent-Over Rear Delt Raise Seated Bent-Over Rear Delt Raise
    Seated Bent-Over Rear Delt Raise
    4 sets, 12 reps   

Thursday: Arms

    Barbell Curl Barbell Curl
    Barbell Curl
    3 sets, 8-12 reps   
    Seated Dumbbell Curl Seated Dumbbell Curl
    Seated Dumbbell Curl
    3 sets, 8-12 reps   
    Preacher Curl Preacher Curl
    Preacher Curl
    3 sets, 8-12 reps   
    Lying Triceps Press Lying Triceps Press
    Lying Triceps Press
    4 sets, 8-12 reps   
    Triceps Pushdown Triceps Pushdown
    Triceps Pushdown
    4 sets, 8-12 reps   
    Cable Incline Triceps Extension Cable Incline Triceps Extension
    Dumbbell Incline Triceps Extension (shown with cable)
    4 sets, 8-12 reps   

PM Cardio/Abs: 30 min

    Jogging-Treadmill Jogging-Treadmill
    Jogging-Treadmill
    Crunches Crunches
    Crunches

Friday: Back

Warm-up:

    Barbell Deadlift Barbell Deadlift
    Barbell Deadlift
    1-3 sets, low weight   

Working Sets:

    Barbell Deadlift Barbell Deadlift
    Barbell Deadlift
    7 sets, 2 reps, heavy weight   
    One-Arm Dumbbell Row One-Arm Dumbbell Row
    One-Arm Dumbbell Row
    5 sets, 10 reps, heavy weight   
    Wide-Grip Lat Pulldown Wide-Grip Lat Pulldown
    Wide-Grip Lat Pulldown
    3 sets, 8 reps, heavy weight   

PM Cardio/Abs: 30 min

    Jogging-Treadmill Jogging-Treadmill
    Jogging-Treadmill
    Crunches Crunches
    Crunches


----------



## Christosterone (Dec 2, 2012)

Great routine, might try this for a couple months


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 2, 2012)

Christosterone said:


> Great routine, might try this for a couple months



I hit the chest routine today for a change of pace. Not bad, liked the feel of pushing some serious LBs in the low-rep range as an opening exercise. I may give this a run myself. Likely not able to work in the evening cardio sessions (too much time at the job site) but I'm intrigued by the set / rep scheme. Reminds me a bit of the Wendler 5/3/1 program.


----------

